# 06 Passat rear parking brake problems



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

Long story short I had trouble installing new rear brake pads. Now I have a flashing parking brake light that beeps at me. Here is the scan:
Friday,05,June,2009,19:32:19:35305
VCDS Version: Release 805.4
Data version: 20090602

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 53: Parking Brake
Control Module Part Number: 3C0 907 801 B
Component and/or Version: EPB VC8HC001 013 0001
Software Coding: 0000013
Work Shop Code: WSC 131071
1 Fault Found:
02433 - Supply Voltage for Right Parking Brake Motor (V283) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11101100
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 222
Mileage: 88008 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.06.03
Time: 19:16:42
Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 13.56 V
Count: 87


----------



## colbyjoe (May 14, 2009)

*Re: 06 Passat rear parking brake problems (SMOOTH)*

I know this sounds dumb but check you fuse. It's #5 on the drivers side.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: 06 Passat rear parking brake problems (colbyjoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *colbyjoe* »_I know this sounds dumb but check you fuse. It's #5 on the drivers side.

I will check that tonight. That would be AWESOME if it was something that simple.


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

*Re: 06 Passat rear parking brake problems (SMOOTH)*

This may (or may not) help. It's from a TSB found in the B6 forum.
http://geocities.com/nfe100/Te...e.pdf
Good luck...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: 06 Passat rear parking brake problems (type17volkswagen)*

Alright guys I didn't see any blown fuses and the TSB didn't work. Here are the new codes. I am going nuts trying to figure this out and don't want to take it the dealer to get raped.
Friday,05,June,2009,19:32:19:35305
VCDS Version: Release 805.4
Data version: 20090602
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 53: Parking Brake
Control Module Part Number: 3C0 907 801 B
Component and/or Version: EPB VC8HC001 013 0001
Software Coding: 0000013
Work Shop Code: WSC 131071
1 Fault Found:
02433 - Supply Voltage for Right Parking Brake Motor (V283) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11101100
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 222
Mileage: 88008 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.06.03
Time: 19:16:42
Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 13.56 V
Count: 87
Sunday,07,June,2009,18:34:07:35305
VCDS Version: Release 805.4
Data version: 20090602
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 53: Parking Brake
Control Module Part Number: 3C0 907 801 B
Component and/or Version: EPB VC8HC001 013 0001
Software Coding: 0000013
Work Shop Code: WSC 131071
2 Faults Found:
01315 - Transmission Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11101101
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 223
Mileage: 88016 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.06.05
Time: 02:00:53
Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 10.77 V
Count: 224
02433 - Supply Voltage for Right Parking Brake Motor (V283) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11101100
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 222
Mileage: 88008 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.06.03
Time: 19:16:42
Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 13.56 V
Count: 87


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

*Re: 06 Passat rear parking brake problems (SMOOTH)*

OK, found you a better one - the DTC and your controller part number both are shown in this TSB. I think this is your answer - but probably not what you wanted to hear as it involves the dealer. Maybe you're still under warranty...
http://www.geocities.com/nfe100/Technical_Bulletins/2007.05.15_update_program_Elc_park_brake.pdf


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: 06 Passat rear parking brake problems (type17volkswagen)*

Never had a TSB done before. If I am out of warranty will I be charged for this service?


----------



## dana vw tech (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: 06 Passat rear parking brake problems (SMOOTH)*

The procedure is a update for the Parking brake module. 
TSB stands for Technical Service Bulletin and there are a LOT of them.
Since the vehicle is out of warranty, then yes you should be charged for it.
If you are within 12,000 miles and 1 year from the expiration of the W2 / bumper to bumper warranty, then go to the dealer you bought it from and ask for Goodwill.
Most dealers will work with you and honor the Goodwill. If you go to a dealer you did not purchase the vehicle from and never get any service from, they may not.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: 06 Passat rear parking brake problems (dana vw tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dana vw tech* »_The procedure is a update for the Parking brake module. 
TSB stands for Technical Service Bulletin and there are a LOT of them.
Since the vehicle is out of warranty, then yes you should be charged for it.
If you are within 12,000 miles and 1 year from the expiration of the W2 / bumper to bumper warranty, then go to the dealer you bought it from and ask for Goodwill.
Most dealers will work with you and honor the Goodwill. If you go to a dealer you did not purchase the vehicle from and never get any service from, they may not.

Working with a friend of mine at the dealership to try and get "goodwill". Thank you for the help.


----------

